# Mucous and Bloody Stool



## rterron (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello Everyone, 

Seems like there's so many different things going on with my pup- not sure if it's just typical newborn stuff! But as a 1st time mommy- I'm always asking questions to make sure everything is fine. Everything so far has lasted but a day and then by the next day she's OK.... I already took her to the vet to find out what's going on and they are testing her stool but was just curious if it's happened to anyone else. Just as of late we've noticed Mucous surrounging her stool and traces of blood... The vet said she possibly ate something but he was really vague. I got some medicine from him while waiting for the test results... Just curious. [/img]


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

eek!! (Here I am again. :lol: )

That could be indicitive of so many different things that your vet was probably vague to keep you from worrying until the tests come back. I have had no personal experience with poop problems and the vet but I would just wait for the results of the tests.

It's very likely that he found something on the floor and gulped it down. I don't want you to worry or frighten you but let me tell you what happened to a friend of mine - you may want to get xrays if the tests come back negative.

My friend had a chi and she is one of those obsessive compulsive chi owners that frets about her dogs all the time. Anyway, the dog (she was about a 4-pounder) ate a staple she found in the carpet and it got caught in her intestines and it was a huge mess... the dog ended up dying from internal injuries because of it.

Ever since that happened, I worry that Cooper is going to find something and I'll have the same situation on my hands. It's the one thing I worry about with him - I let him eat Greenies, rawhides, play with matches... but I worry that he'll eat a staple or sharp pointy object and that'll be the end.

Just something to think about if they can't find anything wrong and the yucky poos continue. Let's hope they don't.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

Oh my god that's awful what a horrific story! Just from a staple!!

Think you better get to the Vet again and demand some tests!!!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I went through the same thing a few weeks ago with Milo. The vet determined that it was Hook Worm. Milo was put on a powder medication for the worms (can't remember the name of it) and an antibiotic for 5 days. This took care of the problem. 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds like Coccidia to me. Most puppies have it and it is easily treated with Albon.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Nine said:


> I went through the same thing a few weeks ago with Milo. The vet determined that it was Hook Worm. Milo was put on a powder medication for the worms (can't remember the name of it) and an antibiotic for 5 days. This took care of the problem.
> 
> Nine - Mommy to Milo


meds was probably panacur.....


bloody stool could be sooo many different things. weeding it out is pretty much the same in every case... weed out parvo and other diseases/viruses, weeds out worms, run x-rays for foreign bodies ect.... keep us posted your baby is in my prayers, i hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Miellie also had mucous (sp) around her stools when I got her. I was worried, but waited it out. After about two days, it stopped. I think that was probably from the change in diet. Good luck!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Panacur is correct! Milo was back to normal within a few days. 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

My puppy had Coccidia and Giardia and had mucousy bloody stools. It was treated by meds and he is ok now. Just don't let it go on too long. If the vet doesn't find anything in this sample, take another in a day or so. It took two samples to finally diagnose Corky because the first sample didn't have the parasite in it but he did have it.

Just keep an eye on your pup and don't let him/her get dehyrdated if he/she has diahhrea.


----------

